# Greetings all



## Wild_Spirits (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey everyone. I'm Sarah, I'm 18 and in college. We've had horses for just over a year now and I'm getting just getting into the training of a horse to run barrels. He's a beautiful Quarter horse Halflinger mix and he's real smart. He's a little goofy but he's a good horse. We've also got a full-blooded Halflinger, a full-blooded Quarter horse and a Hackney pony. That's our little group. I also raise rabbits, but that's another story. LOL.. Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Welcome to the horse forum, Wild_Spirits! Do your horses and rabbits get along?


----------



## Wild_Spirits (Jan 3, 2007)

Well the horses are at my mom's and the rabbits are at my dad's. LOL... So they've never had a chance to bond. LOL... But I have some rabbits that are almost the size of a small dog so it might throw that horses for a minute... LOL


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy necomer


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey, Just wondering how it is like to have a halflinger, I have only seen them in the horse expo, and hackneys I have never seen only pictures so I was just like WOW when I read your intro, well welcome!


----------

